# Had to say goodbye to my girls today



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Peanut was my heart dog. She took care of me and helped run my life for 13 wonderful years. She was beloved by cats, dogs, and people. When my ex came back to get her stuff 11 years ago and wanted to say goodbye to Peanut, Peanut peed on her foot and turned away . . .because Peanut was MY dog and once my ex hurt me, Peanut did not love her anymore. ANd then my partner Tam and her two kids came, and Peanut loved them right along with me. She was a dog with a sense of humor but a dog who loved having a job to do, and her job was taking care of all of us. And when she just couldn't do it anymore . . .I promised her we'd help each other go on and I let her rest. Free of pain.

Pele was a dog many people would not have kept, but because Peanut helped her know what to do, Pele lived with us for 12 years and had the chance to be the sweet, loving dog she could be. So shy and timid, for years she just followed her adopted sister, but eventually Pele was able to creep out from Peanut's shadow and hold her paw out gravely to people she trusted. Pele never stopped looking into our faces with humble gratitude for everything we gave her, and she never understood how much she gave the rest of us. Her last morning with us was a good one, her recent doggie dementia wasn't in charge and she had a good morning and met the vet who came to our house with dignity and offered the woman her paw. On a day when Peanut was in too much pain to play hostess, somehow Pele managed to do it for her. 

These two dogs loved each other deeply and they loved us with all their souls. I never thought I would have to say goodbye to them on the same day. But, somehow, it seems fitting that they would have each other to keep company with until I get there.

This song is for my two girls:

Farther On Down The Road Performed By Taj Mahal - YouTube

"Further on down the road baby, you will accompany me.
Further on down the road baby, you will accompany me.

When I think back, your love was like the sun
And I don't remember no cold days darlin, 
I just remember the warm warm fun."


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your losses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: They're enjoying the Rainbow Bridge together free of pain


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: :hugs: Im so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your losses


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of these two beautiful girls. I know they are together again probably being the ultimate hostesses showing other dogs and people where everything is. Run free together Pele and Peanut.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your pain and loss.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry. To loose them both on the same day is both fitting and incredibly sad. Enjoy your memories, the good and the bad.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, twice the pain must be so hard but they are together on the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you.


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

So sorry for your losses!! Our dogs are family and its hard to say goodbye. They are both running free and no longer in pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am soo sorry for your loss. Letting one dog go is hard enough but, two on the same day is simply heartbreaking. I guess the only consolation is that they will be together.
Rest in Peace sweet Peanut and Pele


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss....and at the same time, glad that these two who loved and depended on each other did not suffer any more or a loss that they could not comprehend....it truly is the kindest thing you could do to let them go together...no matter how hollow it makes you feel....

:rip: Peanut and Pele

Lee


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's devastating to have to set one free, but I can't imagine your pain of two on the same day. My heart goes out to you and yours.

RIP Peanut and Pele. Run free and happy across the Bridge.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, I can't imagine losing two on the same day. My condolences.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This is so heartbreaking. I hope you're doing ok. Know that Pele and Peanut are in a happier and healthier state and will always be watching over you...

I'm so sorry for your loss. I dunno what else to say.

We're here for you...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a gift they were to you, and what a gift you were to them. I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. They sounds like such wonderful girls. My deepest condolences.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss but like you said at least they have eachother and I am sure you will meet up with them in heaven one day and rejoice in happiness god bless you your family and your girls RIP


----------

